

App Press: iOS Apps Without Code Via Web CMS - mikecane
http://www.myappress.com/

======
r00fus
Looking at the reviews for the signature app (Chili Chef), I'm not entirely
impressed, unless you're creating the app version of a brochure:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-chili-
chef/id403523952?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-chili-
chef/id403523952?mt=8)

Specifically, no way to print, and requires internet each time you view the
content.

------
jreynolds
So, this is like a PDF reader for a single PDF, converted into an "app"?

